# Older Tirolia stove



## tirolia owner (May 16, 2013)

I have recently bought a house with an old tirolia stove and would appreciate any advise on running it.  Up to now it is hit and miss I have had the chimney swept and have cleaned it out  but sometimes it smokes especially when just lit and sometimes it heats the oven and other times the oven hardly warms at all.  When it gets going it's brilliant heating radiators as well.  I feel like I am fighting a loosing battle with it and no-one has the info that I need.


----------



## webbie (May 16, 2013)

That could be a tough one - but in case you didn't find this link yourself.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/older-tirolia-stove.59123/

I don't think the models imported into the USA (1970's to about 1982) had water jackets.


----------



## martin king (Jul 23, 2013)

tirolia owner said:


> I have recently bought a house with an old tirolia stove and would appreciate any advise on running it. Up to now it is hit and miss I have had the chimney swept and have cleaned it out but sometimes it smokes especially when just lit and sometimes it heats the oven and other times the oven hardly warms at all. When it gets going it's brilliant heating radiators as well. I feel like I am fighting a loosing battle with it and no-one has the info that I need.


----------



## martin king (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi. have you sorted your Triolia?  I have a manual and the flue needs to be 4 metres in length for a an appropriate draught. the damper on thee right needs to be closed until the oven heats up.


----------

